# I have no idea why I never told this story...



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, Cortia had Cat Flu, its a short story but it was very upsetting, the docs/vets or whatever confimed she had Cat Flu. That was painfull news, she was given the Cat Flu pills to make it better. There we go few upsetting weeks cat= better. Then the vet gives here an active dose of cat flu, you know how its ment to reple it. But it effected her. Now shes fine but the thought of loosing her is....


----------

